# [Eclipse] Code zusammenfassen



## Gast (7. Apr 2007)

Guten Abend,
ich möchte mehrere Codezeilen in Eclipse so zusammenfassen, dass ich sie über das +/- am minimieren bzw. maximieren kann (Genau wie bei Klassen und Methoden). 

Geht das irgendwie?


----------



## merlin2 (3. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht, wenn du sie in geschweifte Klammern setzt?


----------



## merlin2 (5. Mai 2007)

> Vielleicht, wenn du sie in geschweifte Klammern setzt?


Nein, das geht so nicht.


----------

